# Jordan Barrett (model) side profile



## Zdeweilx (Jan 3, 2020)

Downswung maxilla and slightly recessed chin
People here have better forward growth than him and he's still considered amongst top 1% men by stacies all around the world jfl
An explanation?


----------



## Dragonslayer (Jan 3, 2020)

his biggest strenght is w i d t h.
i dont know what to say about that picture there are hundrets of others showcasing an extremely good profile maybe its the lense


----------



## Almu (Jan 3, 2020)




----------



## maxmendietta (Jan 3, 2020)

He's bloated as fuck in this pick


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Jan 3, 2020)

Sausage Roll IQ


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jan 3, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 214398


Posturefraudmaxx. Head tilted forward


----------



## Patient A (Jan 3, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Downswung maxilla and slightly recessed chin
> People here have better forward growth than him and he's still considered amongst top 1% men by stacies all around the world jfl
> An explanation?


JFL COPE, bad picture bad frame

Just grab a fukin rope and hang yourself up and don’t try to bring top male models down


----------



## needsolution (Jan 3, 2020)

Jordan Barrett *(model)*

Thx didnt know


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jan 3, 2020)

Patient A said:


> JFL COPE, bad picture bad frame
> 
> Just grab a fukin rope and hang yourself up and don’t try to bring top male models down


Thats actually how you would perceive him if you saw him in the streets.
He's constantly posturefraudmaxximg.


----------



## Deleted member 209 (Jan 3, 2020)

connections


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 3, 2020)

12mm MSE expansion can give you a barrett face


----------



## Patient A (Jan 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> 12mm MSE expansion can give you a barrett face


Don’t forget a good shower too


----------



## needsolution (Jan 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> 12mm MSE expansion can give you a barrett face


No, it wouldnt


----------



## tylerhunter97 (Jan 3, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Don’t forget a good shower too


6 showers a day or its over


----------



## GetThatBread (Jan 3, 2020)

Patient A said:


> Don’t forget a good shower too


No but in all honesty; MSE is a holy grail in it of itself. The face Mask that comes along with it can shorten the mid face also. Basically a lefort 4


----------



## needsolution (Jan 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> No but in all honesty; MSE is a holy grail in it of itself. The face Mask that comes along with it can shorten the mid face also. Basically a lefort 4


No.


----------



## RecessedPrettyboy (Jan 3, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> No but in all honesty; MSE is a holy grail in it of itself. The face Mask that comes along with it can shorten the mid face also. Basically a lefort 4


Meditating can give you the same results too


----------



## Mew92 (Jan 3, 2020)

Even in that bad picture his maxilla doesn't look downswung. His mouth is well in front of his eyes


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 3, 2020)

OP has negative IQ


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jan 3, 2020)

AutisticBeaner said:


> OP has negative IQ


Username checkout





Vocaroo | Online voice recorder


Vocaroo is a quick and easy way to share voice messages over the interwebs.




vocaroo.com


----------



## Deleted member 2661 (Jan 3, 2020)

It's over, even Barrett is subhuman in 2020


----------



## AutisticBeaner (Jan 3, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Username checkout
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Supreme comeback OP, ngl


----------



## softLoverr (Jan 3, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 214398


You realize this photo is shopped right? You can see the distortion arround his jaw and chin. Everything that is posted on insta nowadays is shopped either way even normies with 300 followers are shopping their pictures.


----------



## Zdeweilx (Jan 3, 2020)

softLoverr said:


> You realize this photo is shopped right? You can see the distortion arround his jaw and chin. Everything that is posted on insta nowadays is shopped either way even normies with 300 followers are shopping their pictures.


1st poster whos not low iq


----------



## gymislife (Jan 3, 2020)

Zdeweilx said:


> Downswung maxilla and slightly recessed chin
> People here have better forward growth than him and he's still considered amongst top 1% men by stacies all around the world jfl
> An explanation?


cherrypicking worst pic ever

still mogs me tho


----------



## DianabolDownie (Jan 3, 2020)

gymislife said:


> cherrypicking worst pic ever
> 
> still mogs me tho


this

also dear god your pfp, Nick Bateman, more like Nick Fakeman


----------



## Blackpill3d (Jan 3, 2020)

cope

he has gr8 forward growth


----------



## gymislife (Jan 3, 2020)

DianabolDownie said:


> this
> 
> also dear god your pfp, Nick Bateman, more like Nick Fakeman


haha, this pic is photoshopped, here's the original pic


----------



## Patient A (Jan 4, 2020)

Almu said:


> View attachment 214398


What is your sig all about? Source please.


----------



## Selfahate (Jan 4, 2020)

gymislife said:


> haha, this pic is photoshopped, here's the original pic


Who is that brown tranny on this right


----------



## Almu (Jan 4, 2020)

Patient A said:


> What is your sig all about? Source please.


Dont know anymore some study tho


----------



## Patient A (Jan 4, 2020)

Almu said:


> Dont know anymore some study tho


What website do you use for studies?


----------



## Almu (Jan 4, 2020)

Patient A said:


> What website do you use for studies?











Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports


Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...




www.nature.com




Found it


Patient A said:


> What website do you use for studies?


Depends


----------



## Patient A (Jan 4, 2020)

Almu said:


> Human mandibular shape is associated with masticatory muscle force - Scientific Reports
> 
> 
> Understanding how and to what extent forces applied to the mandible by the masticatory muscles influence its form, is of considerable importance from clinical, anthropological and evolutionary perspectives. This study investigates these questions. Head CT scans of 382 adults were utilized to...
> ...


Good effort, thanks.


----------



## Darkstrand (Jan 7, 2020)

GetThatBread said:


> No but in all honesty; MSE is a holy grail in it of itself. The face Mask that comes along with it can shorten the mid face also. Basically a lefort 4


Yeah but you need 4 rounds of MSE and godlike genes


----------



## Over (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Aug 23, 2021)

Zdeweilx said:


> Downswung maxilla and slightly recessed chin
> People here have better forward growth than him and he's still considered amongst top 1% men by stacies all around the world jfl
> An explanation?


Here his nose looks so vertically long from profile 
Its a good lesson for those who try to judge midface height from profile.


----------



## Slob (Aug 23, 2021)

He relaxed his face by accident which is how he naturally looks when not jutfrauding, keeping teeth apart etc. He looks like he relaxed his face and jaw by accident, probably has an overbite or deep bite that he hides.


----------



## Slob (Aug 23, 2021)

Almu said:


> View attachment 214398


jutting


----------



## andy9432 (Aug 23, 2021)

The dude is recessed. Hes had all of his wisdom teeth removed


----------



## Shako Mako (Oct 3, 2022)

JFL this thread is the 1st search option when you search up jordan barrett side profile on google.

Also I have a similar profile to his (lower third wise).


----------



## Shitfacegoodbod=mog (Oct 3, 2022)

Zdeweilx said:


> Downswung maxilla and slightly recessed chin
> People here have better forward growth than him and he's still considered amongst top 1% men by stacies all around the world jfl
> An explanation?


forward growth is failo, if i had less fg, i think id look better


----------

